# Unknown eggs..?



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, just here to present to you yet another challenge!
I was looking around my tank a while ago and saw egg like stuff on the glass.
What are the chances of them being infront of a single black gravel of all the others. They seem to have been growing since the first time i saw them, which was yesterday.
here are some pictures:


















So, anyone know to whom these eggs belong?
my fish:
- 2 oto cats
- 3 cardinal tetras
- 3 neon tetras
- 2 angelfish
- bristlenose pleco
- guppies and platys but they dont lay eggs 
( I also got some small snails in the tank, but i believe they lay their eggs above the water level?)

They seem to be stuck on the glass, and the diameter of the whole clutch is around 4 mm.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks like the ramshorn snail eggs I had


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Definately looks like ramshorns eggs.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The egg mass looks like it's froma snail. _Most_ fish egg masses are just egg clusters w/o the jelly like membrane enveloping them.

JM2C/E


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

snail eggs of some kind for sure


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

damn that sucks, i was hoping to have some of my fish laying eggs. lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL _ I found a snail the size of a pebble a week ago. Barely see him. Today hes the size of a nickel! one week!


----------

